# احدث اصدار من برنامج surfer



## عبدالله النادى (16 أبريل 2011)

​ احدث اصدار من برنامج يستخدم كثيرا فى تطبيقات الجيوفيزياء 
والذى يسمى "Golden SURFER v.10 ". 

وربنا يوفق كل مجتهد

لتحميل البرنامج على اللينك او الرابط التالى:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7N213PF9

ملحوظة: ستجدوا نسختين من هذا البرنامج 32 bit و 64 bit.لكى تتوافق مع انواع انظمة التشغيل المختلفة اى الويندوز


----------



## ج.ناردين (16 أبريل 2011)

روووعة
شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## تولين (16 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## مصطفى كامل عثمان (5 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع ممنونين لك


----------



## ahmad.rezk (5 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks a lot for the program but actually there is no advanced mine work with those programs so if you find a program like surpac it will help you a lot.


----------



## فهد الظلام (1 يونيو 2012)

شكرا اخي


----------

